# 2nd clinic appt on Thurday!!



## Gemma444 (Jan 16, 2010)

We have J's second clinic appt Thursday, I'm not looking forward to his hba1c test. What should we expect on the second appt? I have a few issues myself, first being manily food, how much is too much and how much is too little carbs. I have reduced his carb intake and it seems to have lowered j's b/s esp in the evenings. Sometimes it works but other times it doesn't and he drops too low at supper time even if i do supper earlier. I think they should start us carb counting. 

I have plenty more issues I want to bring up so they will hate me in the clinic next week but I need to do whats best for J.

Gem x


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree that they should start you carb-counting.  It's the only thing that keeps F's blood sugars anywhere near sensible.

Stick to your guns; ask all the questions you need to.  Don't feel bad about asking a lot of questions.  That's what the clinic is there for, and if they're making you feel like you shouldn't bother them, they're not doing their job properly.  Thankfully our clinic is lovely, and the staff always make me feel like I haven't asked enough questions!  LOL!

I hope it all goes well.  If I were you, I would write a list of all the questions I wanted to ask or issues I wanted to raise and take that with me.

F has had about 3 clinic appointments so far.  She goes in to the nurse and is weighed and measured, then we wait for hours, maybe speak to the DSN for a few minutes, then go in to see the consultant who goes through what has happened in the last few months and asks whether there is anything we want to know.  So far it has been helpful.


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Gemma,
I totally agree with kei. Most important thing is write a list and I would say that the fact that your keen to start carb counting is an indicator that your more than capable and we found with Ben it gave us more confidence to return to a normal healthy diet with no restrictions at mealtimes - lets face it our kids can be restricted enough at other times. We initially struggled with high carb albeit healthy meals as we were nervous about giving bigger doses of insulin but one of the best doctors we've encountered talked us through this and it's obvious that Ben needs exactly the same healthy diet his brothers had as toddlers and MDI should make this possible.
I know it's easy to say but try not to get too worked up about his hba1c you cant expect miracles in the first few months. Ben's was still above 9 at his check and now 16months later is 8.4 which I must admit disappoints me but our consultant is very happy with. Our consultant has at times I feel got a bit impatient with our endless questions and insistence that we constantly try to improve things - I suspect that wouldn't be the case if it was their child or grandchild. At the end of the day you have the right to as much time as you need to get all the answers you need. Let us know how it goes.
Ruth


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2010)

How did it go?

I agree with Ruth that you should try not to get too worked up about the HbA1C.  In fact, I can't even remember what F's was!  I concentrate on what F's numbers have been in the last 5 days and try to block the rest out.  It seems to work.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi 

Clinic was fine. J has had 2 units dropped off this insulin a few days before clinic as it seems from the school diary that hes dropping too low around10ish but the doctor does not want to take anymore insulin off as then he creeps up too high before tea time. They have told J to have a bit extra at morning snack time to see how it goes. I don't know jack HbA1c results as they didn't they and then I forgot to ask. I will ask the DSN the next time I speak to her. How are things with you?


----------



## Kei (Jan 25, 2010)

Did they agree to help you with the carb counting?

F is doing well.  We've had a couple of highs over the weekend, with a hypo beforehand (a combination of excitement and miscalculated birthday cake carbs at my son's party).  I'm hoping today is back to normal, as her BMs the last couple of weeks have been incredibly stable.  My husband is taking her for her next clinic appointment on 3 February, as I will need to collect my son from school.  I don't think it's fair to keep dragging him out of school early, and taking the baby along, as it's a long time sitting there doing nothing for them.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 25, 2010)

hya Kei 

I'm glad things are going ok with F. I asked about carbs and they have told me i've got to keep a note of what carbs J is eating and make a note for next time, she gave me a sheet but it doesn't have everything on so i'm looking at the packaging at the moment. 

So hopefully next time they will start me on carb counting. Fingers crossed.

Gem x


----------

